# انذار مع اللمس مع شرح كامل لعناصرها



## MOUDY99 (12 سبتمبر 2009)

الشامل في الدارات الإلكترونية​اقدم لكم هذه الدارة والتي قمت بتجربتها بنفسي ولها حساسية عالية وقد قمت بعمل دراسة عليها واحببت نشرها لعل غيري يستفيد منها​وعندي المزيد من الدارات ان وجدت تفاعل مع الموضوع سادرجها انشالله ​ 

دارة إنذار عند اللمس:
دائرة الكترونية بسيطة تعطي صوت انذار عند لمسه
​​المقاومة100 كيلواوم​- عند تغير قيمة المقاومة المتغيرة 100كيلو اوم يتغير الزمن والزمن الاقصى هو 11 ثانية
- عند الغاء المقاومة 100كيلو اوم عاد الزمن الى 5 ثانية
- عند الغاء المقاومة المتغيرة عاد الزمن الى 5 ثانية
- عند الغاء المقاومتين فان الليد يبقى يعمل من دون توقف
- عند قصر مكان المقاومتين فان الليد يضيء عند اللمس وينطفئ بزوال اللمس
- كلما قلت المقاومة كلما نقص الزمن الإضاءة والعكس صحيح

المكثف​- عند الغاء المكثف تضعف إضاءة الليد ولايتوقف عن الإضاءة
- عند قصر مكان المكثف يبقى الليد يضيء ولايتوقف عن الإضاءة مع بقاء ميزة اللمس
- عند عكس قطبية المكثف يزداد زمن الإضاءة بمقدار ثانية
- عند تكبير سعة المكثف يزداد زمن الإضاءة

الترانزستور​- عند عكس قطبية الترانزستور يضيء الليد إضاءة خفيفة وعند اللمس تزداد الإضاءة قليلا
- عند تغير نوعية الترانزستور إما يعمل او يبقى الليد يضيء او.......
المقاومة 4.7 كيلو اوم​- عند انقاص قيمة المقاومة الى 2.2 كيلو اوم لم يحدث شيء

- عند قصر المقاومة الواصلة الى قاعدة لترانزستور فان الليد اضاء بشكل خافت

- عند استبدال المقاومة بمقاومة كبيرة فان إضاءة الليد انخفضت

المقاومة 10 ميغا اوم​- عند الغاء المقاومة بقي الليد يعمل
- عند خفض المقاومة الى 1 كيلو اوم عملت الدارة بشكل طبيعي ولكن انخفضت حساسيتها 

ارجو الدعاء لي بالخير


----------



## ابو شريك (12 سبتمبر 2009)

يسلمو على المعلومات القيمة وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ashraf777 (13 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير الله ينور


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (13 سبتمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله . جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## مهندس علم الدين (31 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن ما هى فائدة الريلية فى هذة الدائرة


----------



## MOUDY99 (31 مارس 2010)

هذه الريليه لوصل اجهزة انذار ذات استطاعة اكبر


----------



## m2007d (1 أبريل 2010)

thxxxxxxxx


----------



## khaled hariri (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## khaled hariri (25 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ًwimax (25 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك ، ونور الله طريقك


----------



## العبادي_079 (28 أبريل 2010)

*الله يعطيك العافيه أخي وجزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## مجدىابوعطا (28 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmad nesta (30 أبريل 2010)

انشاء الله ساقوم بتنفيذ هذه الدارة و عرضها على الدكتور في مادة الدارات المتكاملة .. احب ان اعرف قيمة التغذية 
لل 555 هل هي 5 فولت ....


----------



## elwakil (3 مايو 2010)

اخي العزيز هل هذه الدائرة تصلح للعمل كاانزار في سيارة
اي عند لمس جسم السيارة تعمل
وشكرا


----------



## MOUDY99 (4 مايو 2010)

ahmad nesta قال:


> انشاء الله ساقوم بتنفيذ هذه الدارة و عرضها على الدكتور في مادة الدارات المتكاملة .. احب ان اعرف قيمة التغذية
> لل 555 هل هي 5 فولت ....


 
تغذيتها من 5 الى 15 فولط اختر ماتشاء:1:


----------



## MOUDY99 (4 مايو 2010)

elwakil قال:


> اخي العزيز هل هذه الدائرة تصلح للعمل كاانزار في سيارة
> اي عند لمس جسم السيارة تعمل
> وشكرا


 
تستطيع فعل ذلك ولكن يجب أن تضع مقاومة بين السلك الحساس للسك وبين مجسم السيارة وذلك لان السيارة تحمل شحنات كبيرة قادرة على قدح الدارة من دون ان يلمسها اي شخص اخر
فعندما تضع مقاومة تحد من مرور التيار القادم من السيارة وقيمة المقاومة يجب معايرتها حسب التجربة :19:


----------



## باسل new (8 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررر


----------



## باسل new (8 يونيو 2010)

بس وين الدارة


----------



## amsaad (8 يونيو 2010)

انها فكرة رائعة و غير مكلفة 
و يمكن الاستفادة منها في مجالات عده
جزاك الله كل الخير أخي moudy99


----------



## eng_moh (10 يونيو 2010)

thank you


----------



## a1295110 (22 يونيو 2010)

الله ينوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ادور (22 يونيو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر كتير


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (25 يونيو 2010)

شكراً على الدائرة 


معي صورة أخرى لهذه الدائرة 

هذا هو الرابط 
http://uploading.com/files/12ce132d/touch_alarm.gif/


----------



## سعد الضويحى (25 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## أبو الوليد 100 (26 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير يالغالي

بس لو سمحت ممكن تحط تصميم الدائرة في برنامج المالتيسم وتنزل الصورة

ويعطيك العافية


----------



## angel162 (27 يونيو 2010)

مشكووور على الجهد الرائع 


وان شاء الله نجرب هاي الدائرة


----------



## Eng:Eman (11 ديسمبر 2010)

ياريت حد يوضحلى اكتر دور الريلى وازاى بدخل جهد للدائرة


----------



## Eng:Eman (11 ديسمبر 2010)

انا نفسى حد يرد عليا
انا عايزة اشتغل الدائرة عملى وفى حاجات مش فاهماها
ساعدووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووونى


----------



## 070 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً ممتاز أبدعت ياخي .


----------



## وليد عاشق السنة (13 ديسمبر 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## شريف الاشهب (19 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hadihazim (20 ديسمبر 2010)

ادمك الله


----------



## mohamed3dsm (20 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## mbo7a (22 ديسمبر 2010)

ahmad nesta قال:


> انشاء الله ساقوم بتنفيذ هذه الدارة و عرضها على الدكتور في مادة الدارات المتكاملة .. احب ان اعرف قيمة التغذية
> لل 555 هل هي 5 فولت ....



السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
يمكن ل 555 ان يعمل فى حيز كبير من الفوليه فيمكن ان يعمل بين 4.5 فولت إلى 18 فولت
و يجب ان يتناسب جهد التعذيه Supply Voltage و يرمز له VCC مع فولتيه المكثفات 
أى لايجب زياده VCC على فولت المكثف المستخدم فى الشحن داخل الدائره 
و لا يجب ان يزيد على فولتيه مكثف الدخل المستخدم بالتوازى مع VCC التتغذيه و GND الارضى
اذا حدثت زياده فى VCC اعلى من جهد المكثفات قد تؤدى إلى انفجارها او تلفها .

من الافضل إذا كانت التغذيه من 4.5 إلى 12 يجب ان يكون جهد المكثفات 16 فولت
إذا كانت التغذيه من 12 إلى 18 يجب ان يكون جهد المكثفات 25 فولت او اكثر
و لابأس ان نستخدم مكثفات 25 فولت أو 50 فولت فى اى مستوى من VCC و لكن فى حدود السعه الاقل ( أقل من 100 مايكرو ) وذلك بحسب تجاربى مع دوائر التوقيت Timer 

و شكرا​


----------



## mbo7a (22 ديسمبر 2010)

Eng:Eman قال:


> ياريت حد يوضحلى اكتر دور الريلى وازاى بدخل جهد للدائرة



السلام عليكم 
فى هذه الصوره الدائره بالكامل و سأبين بالشرح دور كل جزء بالتفصيل




​ 
1 دخل التغزيه الكهربيه للريلاى و يمكن ان تكون نفس تغذيه الدائره و يجب ان تناسب الريلاى
2 الارضى 
3 دخل اشاره التشغيل للترانزستور و لا بد ان تكون موجبه اذا كان الترانزستور NPN كما فى الدائره 
4 ترانزستور NPN و يجب ان يكون فولت الترانزستور أعلى من فولت التغزيه و يجب ان تكون شده التيار للترانزستور اعلى من شده التيار للريلاى و يجب التأكد من الاتى 
توصيل Collector بالريلاى - و Emitter بالارضى 
5 الريلاى و نلاحظ انه يتو توصيل الطرف الاول للملف بتغذيه VCC و الطرف الاخر ب Collector للترانزستور - الطرف C مشترك Common - الطرف B موصل عند عدم مرور تيار فى الملف *normal closed و يرمز له NC* - الطرف A موصل عند مرور تيار فى الملف *normal Opend و يرمز له NO* - مع العلم تتبدل حاله NO و NC عند مرور التيار فى الملف 
و للعلم ان التوصيل بين Common و NO اوNC يتحمل فرق جهد 240 فولت على الاقل و شده تيار لاتقل عن 5 امبير - و توجد انواع من الريلاى بها اكتر من خط 
6 ليد اشاره يوصل توصيل امامى يضئ عند مرور التيار داخل الريلاى 
7 مقاومه توصل بالتوالى مع الليد لتقليل الفولت و يمكن استخدام مقاومه تتراوح بين 330 اوم و 1 كيلو اوم حسب فرق الجهد بالدائره .
8  دايود موصل توصيل عكسى لحمايه ملف الريلاى 
9 مكثف سيراميك لحمايه ملف الريلاى و يمكن استخدام مكثف 104 و هو 100 نانو فاراد

و يمكن فى بعض الدوائر مع بعض الريليهات استخدام الريلاى مع الرائره بدون اى مكونات اخرى و لكن يجب ان يتناسب جهد الملف و شده تيار الملف مع جهد و شده تيار الدائره 

و اتمنى ان اكون قد قدمت ما يفيد 
و اسألكم الدعاء​


----------



## علي الاسمر (31 مارس 2011)

شكرا للمساهمة الجميلة وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (31 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## zoro010 (1 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووور


----------



## خادم العلم (29 مارس 2013)

الله يوفقك أخي 
وحفظها الله سبحانه في سجل حسناتك


----------



## Abo ahmed22 (20 أبريل 2013)

Baraka Allahu bikom


----------



## khalil1984 (20 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## en.tarik (5 مايو 2013)

مشكور اخي الكريم 
عندي طلب انا خبرتي قليلة ممكن لو سمحت تشرحلي كيف بتسير الاشارة في دارة الانذار بالتسلسل و ما هي وظيفة ic555


----------

